# UPDATE, Reunited with Owner-Found Golden in NW Montana



## shendon (Jan 10, 2014)

Young, neutered Golden Retriever was seen running alongside I-90 near St. Regis, Montana for several days around Christmas time. Dog is large, between 90 and 100 pounds. He is very well mannered and has had some training. He acts like he may have been raised around children. Am wondering if someone was traveling thru Montana during Christmas and the dog got out of a vehicle. The dog is currently at my house and is being cared for. He misses his family though. Please post here if this dog sounds familiar to you and I will provide a photo and phone number.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope his family finds him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my! Have you contacted the MT golden rescue so they know in case someone contacts them? Thanks for taking him in!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for taking him in and caring for him. I hope his family makes contact. I'm sure they are equally heartsick.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you posted him on Lost Dogs Montana facebook page?

https://www.facebook.com/LostFoundAnimalsInMt


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could this be the dog?

Lost, Missing Dog - Golden Retriever - Missoula, MT, United States 59802 on December 18, 2013 (18:30 PM)


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing! Wouldn't that be wonderful


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope so too. I PM'd the OP that link.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for taking him in and caring for him. I hope his family is found.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> I hope so too. I PM'd the OP that link.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
At first I thought about Doc too thinking he might have taken a run back to you or his former home. I hope the original poster lets us know the outcome.


----------



## shendon (Jan 10, 2014)

I did not know about Montana Golden Rescue. I will try there, thanks you for the tip.


----------



## shendon (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't access Facebook via the library I use for Internet connection. I would be more than happy to provide a picture if anyone would like to post the info. I can also send my email address so anyone answering could contact me directly.


----------



## shendon (Jan 10, 2014)

Unfortunately no, neither of these dogs is the one I found. Those are some beautiful retrievers though.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Edit. That is too bad. I sent you a PM

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's a longshot but am asking about photos of this boy? We are thinking our boy mustve hitched a ride from a well meaning stranger from Poulsbo, WA. And around Christmas, well, anything is possible I suppose...I have photos posted...is your visitor microchipped? Anyway, good luck and thank you for caring for somebody's boy!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I was sent photos to post on a facebook group. I've asked about microchip but have not heard back. Here are the photos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

shendon said:


> I did not know about Montana Golden Rescue. I will try there, thanks you for the tip.



Here's the info for the Montana GR Rescue-

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Montana-
*
Montana's Precious Gold Golden Retriever Rescue-*

Website: Home

Barb Cockhill
1115 W. Silver
Butte, MT 59701
Phone: 416 723-8969
Email: [email protected]

Nancy Hasbrook
Rundup, MT
Email: [email protected]

Karin Flint
104 Meadowlark Ct
Missoula, MT 59803
Phone:603-526-5860 
Email: [email protected]

Bernice Apte Plante
PO Box 1053
Ennis, MT 59729
Phone: 406-682-5444
Email: [email protected]


*Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue-*


PO Box 48062
Spokane WA 99202
Phone: 509-939-5998

E-mail address:
Website: Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue, Spokane Washington


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He is beautiful. I just can't imagine someone not out there frantically looking for him. And he was found with no collar/tags? It almost seems like someone might have picked him up and then dumped him. I'm glad he is being well cared for.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

No doubt someone is frantically looking for him. He's obviously well taken care of and someone's pet.

Might want to put up a Facebook page and also post at Petfinder in the "Found" category. 

Thank you for taking care of him


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*How to Post a Dog on Petfinder | eHow*


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Danny those instructions don't seem to work. I can't find a "classified" section. Help?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shendon (Jan 10, 2014)

Yay! We found this dog's owner Friday, January 24. Happy reunion. Thanks to everyone for comments and suggestions!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, so happy he was reunited with his family. 

I will update the thread title.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that's amazing and wonderful. Where did they live and what did they see?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news, thanks for the update!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Yippee!!!!!!! Thank you for caring like you did.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> Danny those instructions don't seem to work. I can't find a "classified" section. Help?


Sorry. They used to have a 'Lost & Found' section, but a notice said they've discontinued their Classified section. Bah humbug on them.

Adoptable pets not in shelters


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Will you tell use the story?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

amy22 said:


> Will you tell use the story?


 
Yes, yes I also want to know the details of how they found him or how you found them.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Woohoo! "Shendon" told me they can only get online a couple of days a week, so it may not be until Tuesday that we hear the story.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shendon (Jan 10, 2014)

Alright, here's the story. My friend Lisa does animal rescue here in Mineral County so when the Golden was seen running up and down the freeway, the sheriff's office called Lisa to help with the Golden. There was an ad on craig's list about a missing Golden and Lisa spoke with the gal. She was in California for the holidays and sent a friend out here to look at the dog. The gal's roommate had left a door open and the dog escaped.

The gal's friend wasn't sure if it was her dog or not and the gal didn't come out to check for herself. After posting a bunch of ads, Lisa decided to call the gal again and arrange to take the dog to Missoula so she could look at him herself. Lisa's phone somehow had destroyed all contacts and texts and numbers so she couldn't contact the gal. Anyhow, Lisa's daughter had the Missoula gal's number in her phone so Lisa was able to call the gal in Missoula.

Last Thursday night, Lisa told me she was going to take the Golden to Missoula to see the gal and picked him up Friday afternoon. It wound up being her dog after all. I had decided just the night before that since he had been with me and my dog Tucker for over three weeks, he was getting a name. Ha! I'm glad I didn't actually name him and I'm glad that he is home with his family ........ but, boy, I miss that dog!!

His name was going to be Fletcher


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

That's great news!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool! Was he the one lost by van Buren? Or completely different? Kudos for you for sticking with finding his home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

